# Insight's "Against the Blackstag Cult" (IC) - Chapter One: The River Barge Incident



## Insight (Feb 14, 2009)

[sblock=Prelude]
It had been far too long since *Archeaun Fiersall* had communicated with his otherworldly patron.  The truth was that the method required to make the communication possible was straining - both physically and mentally.  Archaeun would not, of course, reveal the reason for his lack of communication.  His patron would be most displeased with any sign of weakness and Archaeun knew that he was easily replaced.

Archaeun spread black and silver dust in a circle and knelt in the middle.  He lifted his cowl and, when he was sure no one else was around, produced a small, black, leather-bound chapbook from his vest pocket.  He opened the book to a well-worn page and began to read aloud its contents.

"J' felhívja önnek, hogy szörnyű arca Mag Tureah!  J' felkéri a memória a király de Thrumbolg és minden ő leszármazottainak! Kérem, azokat a alázatosan kérem, Lord Oran! Hallgasson meg én hívás!"

The reaction was at first a puff of purple smoke in the corner of the room.  The smoke grew and grew until it roughly resembled a humanoid form.

Archaeun bowed his head, knowing what was to come.

The cloud of smoke coalesced into that of a shady, humanoid figure.  Its head was definitely elf-like, its body sturdy and stout, and stood upon furry, knee-back legs, like those of a satyr or faun.  The being was over 11 feet tall and carried a twisted wooden cane tipped with the head of some poor creature.  It was *Lord Oran* of Mag Tureah in the Feywild.

_"Arise, my servant,"_ it said.  _"We speak in your tongue since you have yet to master mine."_

"Thank you, Lord Oran," Archaeun said, coming to his feet and looking briefly upon the realized form of his otherworldly master.

Despite Archaeun's years of arcane study and the fact that he had been in Lord Oran's presence several times before, each time, he had to learn anew to stand with confidence and courage, even though every mortal bone in his body was screaming to flee the feylord's presence.

_"Tell me, Archaeun,"_ Lord Oran began as he approached his servant.  _"Have you yet captured the Black Stag?"_

Archaeun was downcast at this query and could not look Lord Oran in the eyes.  "We need more time," he replied.

Lord Oran stopped dead in his tracks and scanned his servant for any sign of deception.  _I am most *displeased*,"_ he said.  _"I have bestowed upon you and your lowly minions a great deal of arcane power.  Much more so than should be required.  What is the cause of this delay?"_

"We have not secured the forest.  The Black Stag must be somewhere.  It... it must be hiding."

_"The Black Stag is a dumb creature!  It has no way to know you seek it."_

Archaeun looked away from Lord Oran.  "I know that, but... "

Lord Oran grabbed Archaeun by the shoulder, roughly turning him around.  _"I will have my prize, Archaeun,"_ he said.  _"You will bring me the Black Stag and I will finally have it.  I will finally have everything I need to..."_ 

Archaeun watched Lord Oran as the feylord's voice trailed off.  It was as if Lord Oran was considering some action, or perhaps the consequences of some action.

_"You've taken far too much of my time as it is,"_ the feylord announced.  _"Do not contact me again unless you have something important... like the accursed Black Stag in your clutches."_

The feylord vanished before Archaeun could respond.  He donned his cowl and walked to the nearby window.  Opening the shade, Archaeun could see afternoon shadows starting to creep across the grounds of his complex.  Cultists were busy assembling armor and weapons, engaging in combat training, or cataloguing the latest loot grabs.

To most eyes, all was going well.  And yet, if Lord Oran detected any more failure, it would all be over as soon as it began.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Feb 14, 2009)

*Against the Blackstag Cult, Chapter One: The River Barge Incident*
*Haylen's Ford* was abuzz with excitement, up until about half an hour ago.  *Mayor Jinthaleer Haylen* called a general town meeting, which everyone assumed was regarding planning for _Springtide_, the annual after-winter festival held in Haylen's Ford and a source of great interest after a long snowy season.  Instead, Mayor Haylen announced that Springtide would be cancelled this year.  He explained that, because of the mass influx of refugees to Haylen's Ford, and the ever-present threat the *Blackstag Cult* poses, it would be wiser for citizens, merchants, and visitors to gird themselves for protection against the cult's actions.

Among the disappointed was a Tiefling named *Iados*, who had just come to Haylen's Ford, helping to lead a group of refugees from *North Cleft*, a small settlement near the Tiefling settlement of *Broken Temple*.  Iados and the refugee leaders had hoped that Springtide activities would help ease the minds of the recent arrivals, allowing them to focus on something other than their current plight.

As the North Cleft refugees gathered to discuss what to do next, one of them, a traveling minstrel named *Ian Bareander*, offered to entertain the huddled masses in a square near the bridge tonight.  That seemed to calm some fears, at least superficially for now.

Also among the disappointed was *Erevan Somarta*, an Eladrin emigrant to Haylen's Ford, though Somarta had personal reasons for wanting the festival to go forward.  The object of his affections, an Eladrin woman named *Feoala Thindrian*, also a newcomer to Haylen's Ford, had promised Erevan a dance at Springtide.  Erevan was hoping for a chance to get closer to Feoala, who was being good-naturedly playing hard to get, as was custom for an Eladrin woman in her situation.

*Ulrik*, a mage who had returned to Haylen's Ford along with Erevan, had his own romantic concerns.  *Quincella Coldsmith*, daughter of the local farming family, had been betrothed to Ulrik before he went off to train in *Grand Valley*.  With Ulrik's return to town, the relationship between he and Quincella was awkward to say the least.  Ulrik had promised to spend Springtide with Quincella, to see if there was any spark remaining in their nascent relationship.  

*Martin Dolbrick*, Haylen's master blacksmith, announced after the Mayor finished speaking that he also had some bad news.  Due to the recent cult attacks, trade routes to Broken Temple, *Storm Peak*, and *Farthing Pass* have been all but cut off.  Because of this, the smithy was now out of critical supplies and could no longer produce finished goods.  Dolbrick warned everyone that unless some of these trade routes open back up, the smith might be forced to leave Haylen's Ford.

*Regdar Quinn*, a human warrior and mercenary guard, could certainly attest to that.  He had been part of a merchant caravan that had crossed the *Surrim Forest* from *Vouchsafe* and north to Haylen's Ford.  The caravan had been harassed many times along the way, and Regdar could well imagine other routes are likewise being affected.  *Arjhan Khudrat*, a Dragonborn warrior and Regdar's fellow caravan guard, agreed that something had to be done, but what?  The Dragonborn had come to Haylen's Ford following signs and portents from his deity, *the Raven Queen*, and had found Haylen's Ford a place worth saving.  Unfortunately, the people of Haylen's Ford were mostly disorganized and unsure of what to do to deal with the cult threat.  Khudrat was hoping that was soon to change.

As the town meeting was dispersing, *Billiam Grone* the town's piermaster, asked everyone to wait for an important announcement.  Accompanying Grone was *Harriet Forester*, matriarch of the powerful and influential family controlling the docks and most of the riverborne travel.  Harriet announced that her family, seeing a need to organize the various mercenaries offering their protection services to the merchants and citizens of Haylen's Ford, would be forming a guild in Haylen's Ford to better enable the hiring and payment of said mercenaries.  Grone added that river barges will all need regular protection in the very near future unless something is done about the cult.

At the *Mensener's Alehouse* in East Haylen, not far from where the town meeting had been held, many refugees and interested parties gathered to drown their sorrows and perhaps discuss a plan of action.  Many were left unsatisfied by the Mayor's lack of specifics in his plans to deal with the cult.  Many whispered that action would need to be taken regardless of official mayoral sanction.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 16, 2009)

It was at least the fifth time the story had been told, but it was being told again.   It was all truth, for Erevan didn't have the energy to tell lies.  Other things were on his mind now.

"I would probably be dead if they came during the day.  I was outside, in full combat gear and saw their torchlight.  There was at least a half-dozen of them.  Damn cultists!  They gleefully chopped at my garden as well as me.  I could barely parry their blows, there was too many.  Even as we fought among the flowers and vegetables, a pair was setting fire to my hard work, my livelyhood.  I was at the edge of their light, that was my only chance of escape.  I walked through the Feywild, appearing in my home, out of their sight for the moment.  I had only one thing to grab.  I ran through my house, grabbed what I came for."  The eladrin pauses to catch his breath, in his hands is a pot with a single rose, stem partially broken.

"After grabbing the gift to my dear Feoala, I dove through the window, in the fall, the flower was damaged.  I couldn't go around for that is where they'd be searching for me.  I ran, as hard and as fast as I could.  They search for me for long.  I can still see the fire that was my house and my garden as they burned it to the ground."

The eladrin then hurries off after his tale, still searching for his Feoala.  He had a gift for her, though damaged.  He carried news to her as well, as he wouldn't be staying long.  Mercenaries were in need, and he was still a suitable commander.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 16, 2009)

Iados is fairly quite that evening, mostly listening to tales, including that of Erevan, absorbing recent events, as well as discussion of them. It is not that he has nothing of his own to add to the living tale of trials and tribulation, but instead that he has some serious thought to put to the matter. While Iados does not encourage talk of the people taking matters into their own hand, without the mayor's approval or sanction, he does not discourage it, either. If asked, the tiefling warlock will give his honest opinion on the need and right of the People to protect themselves, organized resistance, regardless of whether  town officials can do it.

Listening, too, Iados makes note of those who seem willing and able to do something, keeping track of Erevan, a good eladrin, and decided, ahead of time, to keep in his company should organization of adventurers and mercenaries goes forth. As with a spider tending its silken lines, Iados tends to the word of mouth of Haylen's Ford.

"Something must be done," stats Iados simply enough. "To do nothing simply invites being overran."

Hopefully, listening to the folk, as well as talking to them, instead of at them, helps quell some of the potential panic from recent events. At least that is Iados hope and goal of his efforts.


----------



## Lochness (Feb 16, 2009)

Regdar had been listening in on the conversation that evening though not adding anything. He had heard everything from suggestions of trying to appease the cult to killing every last cultist out of blood lust vengeance. Neither of these ideas appealed to Regdar. Still he stayed silent as he felt his own opinion on the matter would be unpopular to say the least.

Regdar believed that the gods must have some reason they were letting these events take place. The reason it self unknown but it could be anything from punishment to giving an opportunity. He wanted to find out about the cult and what they wanted then make a final decision on what to do.

Yet the current talk was still to highly emotional to suggest anything based on reason. He decided to wait until someone suggested something similar or to wait until the next morning when tempers were cooler. Until then he would sit, listen, and enjoy what could potentially be a highly entertaining argument.


----------



## Insight (Feb 16, 2009)

*Bilbray Mensener* studies the crowd assembled in his alehouse.  It was a rowdy crowd, understandably, but peaceable -- for now.

"Good people," he announced while banging on a large drum set aside for such occasions.  "Good people.  Please, have some ale.  I have plenty.  As long our good friends from Storm Peak continue to provide --"

"Oh no," a warrior mercenary called out from within the crowd.  "What did Billiam Grone say?  And Martin Dolbrick?  Shipments from Storm Peak have halted."

Mensener looked downcast.  The mercenary was right, of course.  The shipments _had_ stopped.  And what could be done about it?  Mayor Haylen seemed perfectly content to let the cult siege continue.

"Let's find these damnable cultists and kill them all!" a voice shouted out.

Similar voices agreed, while others cautioned patience, that town leaders would find a way out of the current crisis.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 16, 2009)

Ulrik had initially gone to the alehouse to reflect on his Quincella problem. On one side, he was definitely of the right age for this. On the other, his inner voice was urging him to seek out new magiks and test his abilities. His mind was wondering untill he heard Erevan's tale that his old family farmouse was attacked by the Blackstag Cult. "Those bastards never stop" he had told his eladrin companion, attempting to offer some comfort. 

He was siping a warm drink, a pale comparison to the elven ales he go used to, as he listened to what wat was happening in the alehouse.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 16, 2009)

The black dragonborn stood above the rest of the crowd in Mensener's, but somehow still managed to disappear in the crowd. He spent time listening to the locals, offering a few remarks of agreement, but generally staying out of the discussion.  He was lucky to have made it to Haylen's Ford from the sounds of it and was glad for his Lady's gentle tug, but he was still left wondering what purpose her words held.

"The roads to the Storm Peak, we could reopen them. Haylen's Ford will need supplies and having allies amongst the dwarves and dragonborn of the Peak would help." offers Arjhan in his gruff but charismatic voice. His heritage makes his view somewhat biased, but true none the less.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 17, 2009)

At the Alehouse, Erevan finds comfort in his companion Ulrik.  His love was not found at the normal place.  The secluded beach nearby, amid the rocky outcroppings.  They had shared many a picnic and more there.  He came to the Alehouse, thinking his other mission could be accomplished.

Ulrik enjoyed a warm beverage, while the eladrin enjoyed a mug of mead.  "Something needs to be done," he whispered.  "I can become who I once was, my love thinks so."

When the gigantic dragonborn speaks, the eladrin raises his mug.  "Something MUST be done.  We live in fear now, trade is cut off.  How long before the sacrifice victims within view of our walls?  They have a weakness.  I will lead a strike force.  Those that can contribute greatly, that are skilled enough to oppose their plans.  A force large enough to find that weakness, but small enough to avoid too much notice.  Who will come, who is with me!"  The eladrin looks around the bar, looking for takers.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 17, 2009)

Nodding at his Companion, Ulrik stands to bring some attention to the cause
"Aye friend, I am but a humble mage, but you can count on my staff".


----------



## Insight (Feb 17, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> When the gigantic dragonborn speaks, the eladrin raises his mug.  "Something MUST be done.  We live in fear now, trade is cut off.  How long before the sacrifice victims within view of our walls?  They have a weakness.  I will lead a strike force.  Those that can contribute greatly, that are skilled enough to oppose their plans.  A force large enough to find that weakness, but small enough to avoid too much notice.  Who will come, who is with me!"  The eladrin looks around the bar, looking for takers.




"Har, who are these outsiders?" a voice shouted in response.

"Hush you!  We only listen to our own kind!" another voice called out.

"Wait!  Maybe he has an idea!  No one else does!"

"Shut up, all of you!" Bilbray Mensener called out, banging his drum.  When the crowd quieted down, Mensener looked at Erevan.  "Look, lad.  Some here in East Haylen aren't too kind to folk like you.  But I've known eladrin in my life and I respect your viewpoint.  Everyone, let's at least hear what he has to say."

Before Erevan could reply, another voice emerged.  "It doesn't matter," Billiam Grone said, taking to his feet.  "The Mayor doesn't want to do anything.  Typical passive Haylen.  You all can talk and talk and talk.  I believe, for my part, that Harriet Forester has the right idea."

Bilbray Mensener walked to the eladrin warrior.  "Speak your mind, stranger," he said.  "It couldn't hurt."


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 17, 2009)

Arjhan listens as the crowd turns to Erevan. The eladrin certainly had a point and while Arjhan didn't like the idea of fighting an enemy they didn't know he was certainly open to listening.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 17, 2009)

After Grone mentions that the mayor is settled on in activity, implying that without the mayor nothing could be done, Iados makes a simple statement, his voice carries, but does not shout.

"Last I checked, free folk can do more than one thing at a time," says Iados as his tail lazily curls around the chair that he is seated upon. "Erevan has an idea worth hearing, too."


----------



## Lochness (Feb 17, 2009)

Regdar grinned. This was getting interesting. He liked the idea of reopening the roads to Storm Peak. If it came to fighting the Cult the people would need to have a source of supplies. With the roads closed it might as well be a siege.
Perhaps it wasn't the best idea to be silent until morning Regdar though as he stood and began to speak.

"The Eladrine here has a point! Something must be done but an immediate strike isn't the best idea right know. If you were the Cultist what would think the first reaction would be? What would be the first thing you prepare for?"

Regdar then sat back down and in a calmer voice, "I agree with the Dragonborn. We should reopen the road to Storm Peak first. We need to have a good supply backing before we can mount a truly successful attack."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 18, 2009)

The eladrin steps from foot to foot.  Clearly he was uncomfortable in the crowd of people.  Some others offer support to his cause.  A hush comes over the crowd as the alemaster raises his voice.  Erevan finishes his mug and stands upon his chair.  He addresses those that doubt him...and his people.

"I am no outsider," he says addressing the squinty-eyed man.  "I am not from the city proper, but from outside it's walls.  I was a farmer.  Have you not seen me selling my flowers and vegetables to those that need something to brighten their day or something to put in the night's stew?  Have I not given your son advice in the weather to come, to better grow your own crops?"

"Your own kind?" he addresses the bigot.  "Am I not a Fordite like you, and many others here?  Look beyond my race, to what I brought to this city.  These cultists destroyed my home, my garden.  I have nothing left except memories of what I once was."

The eladrin steps from his chair, to step upon the table, looking around at the crowd around him, feeling more a leader, less a farmer.

"I was a warlord of the Feywild.  Chosen to lead eladrin into battle.  Other things interfered.  The love of my life was lost.  So I came here to forget everything.  My internal wounds have been healed, by another I have found to love.  Her own insights have made me want to reclaim part of who I once was."  Erevan draws his longsword, leveling it above his head.  "I will lead a group of like-minded people, strong in arm or spell against those that would block the routes of trade.  That is the first place we need help.  Without food for ourselves, we are trapped within these walls, like lambs within a pen, just waiting for the wolves to take us.  Who is with me!"


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 18, 2009)

As Erevan speaks, Ulrik remains quiet, apparently focused on his words. In reality, he is focusing on his prestigitation spell, making the eladrin's sword glow as he levels it above his head. He'll also create a prestigitation effect, making the Eladrin shed a slight circle of light around him.


OCC: Might as well use those nifty & flavourful wizard's at-wills ;-)


----------



## Insight (Feb 18, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> The eladrin steps from his chair, to step upon the table, looking around at the crowd around him, feeling more a leader, less a farmer.
> 
> "I was a warlord of the Feywild.  Chosen to lead eladrin into battle.  Other things interfered.  The love of my life was lost.  So I came here to forget everything.  My internal wounds have been healed, by another I have found to love.  Her own insights have made me want to reclaim part of who I once was."  Erevan draws his longsword, leveling it above his head.  "I will lead a group of like-minded people, strong in arm or spell against those that would block the routes of trade.  That is the first place we need help.  Without food for ourselves, we are trapped within these walls, like lambs within a pen, just waiting for the wolves to take us.  Who is with me!"






			
				Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> As Erevan speaks, Ulrik remains quiet, apparently focused on his words. In reality, he is focusing on his prestigitation spell, making the eladrin's sword glow as he levels it above his head. He'll also create a prestigitation effect, making the Eladrin shed a slight circle of light around him.




Just then, the doors to Mensener's Alehouse swung open.  A pair of armored men carrying halberds, wearing the mayoral crested tabard, pushed through the doors.  After them, *Mayor Jinthaleer Haylen* came into the alehouse.

"I'd heard there was some sort of gathering going on in here," the mayor said.  "I can't say I'm surprised."  He looked at the proprietor, Bilbray Mensener.  "Are you fomenting dissent again, Mensener?"

Bilbray Mensener blanched.  "I... no, mayor," he replied.  "I wouldn't... just some folk talking.  No harm there."

Haylen looked over the crowd.  "Yes," he said.  "I suppose that's true.  Still..."  The mayor started walking through the crowd as his guards gently moved people aside.  "We have a lot of weighty issues at hand, as all of you know.  Everything seems to have been caused by this Blackstag Cult.  But what to do about them?  I know that some of you wish to hunt them down and root them out.  But how would you go about doing that?  With Lord Finsany's demise, and his militia dissolved, we have no soldiers.  We defend Haylen's Ford with our own pitchforks and spears, and not much more.  Even if we had a militia, where would we send them?  Do any of you know where the Blackstag Cult hides?  I don't."

*Billiam Grone*, who had thus far sat silent, nursing a mead, stood up.  "Mayor," he began.  "The Foresters may have an answer for your lack of a militia."

Mayor Haylen winced at the suggestion.  "Go on..." he slowly replied.

"Have you heard of the Guild of Swords and Cups?" Grone asked.

"I have not," Haylen said.

"Of course not," the piermaster said.  "I wouldn't think so.  It's a new guild the Foresters have formed.  It is intended to attract mercenaries.  We could use those mercenaries to --"

"Absolutely not!" the mayor shouted.  "We hire no transient sellswords in Haylen's Ford.  If someone wants to help out, let them step forward and prove themselves.  If they can show they are loyal to _Haylen's Ford_ and not just the golden sheckel, then perhaps we can talk."


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 18, 2009)

"Should they be loyal to the place or the People, Mayor," asks Iados the tiefling warlock. The twitch of his tail might hint at the displeasure he is feeling right now, with the mayor's display cuckolding Erevan's rousing speech. "I can understand the fear of loyalty bought with coin, as coin is more fickled than any ten cats you can find."

Slowly Iados stands up, casting a nod to Erevan as he says, "But, what of free folk, for that is what we are, who decide to go and seek out those most foul who despoil the hard work of others."

"All I hear is talk of who should be in charge of the huddling," adds the tiefling with a jerk of his left thumb toward Grone and Forester, which is followed by the index of the same left hand pointed toward the Mayor and his armsmen. "New order and established order."

"I think Erevan has good sense and purpose in what has been said and I, for one, am with him," states Iados as he walks to stand by the eladrin. "I'll leave government and guild talk to the lot of you and take my chances doing something about the cultists."

With that Iados falls silent, having spoken more words in that moment than most hear from him in a few days. His red eyes flashing above his half smile, as if daring anyone to object.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 19, 2009)

The eladrin is momentarily startled during his speech as a glow surrounds him and his blade. He then sees Ulrik, deep in concentration of a spell. Knowing what the wizard is doing, Erevan continues on without hesitation. Shortly thereafter, the mayor enters and speaks. The tiefling then responds, speaking better than he ever could. He gives Erevan his loyalty as well.

Erevan nimbly hops down from the table to the floor, speaks to the mayor, pupilless sea-green eyes unflinching. "We are of this town, or if we are not, we rely upon it to make our living. Without this town, we would be nothing. Gold means little to me. I left a limitless amount of that behind long ago." The eladrin sheathes his blade again, and crosses his arms over his chest. "How much more loyalty to do want from us? We that are few," he says gesturing to himself, Ulrik, and Iados, "are willing to fight, to break the siege on this town, or die trying. What more do you want?"


----------



## Insight (Feb 19, 2009)

*SKILL CHALLENGE*
All right, folks.  We're going to do a Skill Challenge here.  Can you convince the passive, reactive Mayor Jinthaleer Haylen to take action and follow your ideas?

*Objective*: Convince the mayor to take action against the Blackstag Cult
*Victory*: 6 Successes before 3 Failures

*Skills*: Arcana (1), Bluff, Diplomacy, History, Insight (1), Religion (1), Streetwise (1) *** (1) means the skill can only be used once during this challenge

Note 1: You will not know the DCs until you start to make checks. 
Note 2: You _may_ receive circumstance bonuses (or penalties) based on how well you describe what you're trying to do.

Let's get started!  

Post what you'd like to do or say as part of this Skill Challenge and then make a skill check using Invisible Castle and post a link to your result.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 19, 2009)

Arjhan stayed out of the way for the moment, choosing to feel out the crowd before joining up with Erevan at the front.  He worked his way through the crowd, insinuating himself in side conversations and whispered talk trying to understand how the villagers assembled were leaning.

streetwise (1d20+8=14)


----------



## Insight (Feb 19, 2009)

Erekose13 said:


> Arjhan stayed out of the way for the moment, choosing to feel out the crowd before joining up with Erevan at the front.  He worked his way through the crowd, insinuating himself in side conversations and whispered talk trying to understand how the villagers assembled were leaning.
> 
> streetwise (1d20+8=14)




[sblock=OOC]+2 circumstance bonus = 1 success!

1/6 Successes
0/3 Failures[/sblock]

As Arjhan speaks to those who show even the slight bit of interest in what a dragonborn has to say, he picks up bits and pieces of conversations.  Most are leaning toward action, but some still need convincing.  Interestingly, *Niles Haylen*, the mayor's nephew, is one of the most vocal for moving against the cult.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 19, 2009)

Ereven thinks back his history lessons.  Learning from the past, was vital of being successful to the future.  He remembers something about the Cult, a pattern in their assaults over the years.  It may lead to them, or their allies.

[sblock=History]  29  Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Feb 20, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> Ereven thinks back his history lessons.  Learning from the past, was vital of being successful to the future.  He remembers something about the Cult, a pattern in their assaults over the years.  It may lead to them, or their allies.
> 
> [sblock=History]  29  Roll Lookup
> [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]

1 Success!

2/6 Successes
0/3 Failures
[/sblock]

Erevan knows that the Blackstag Cult is fairly new.  Whatever their ultimate goal may be is unknown, but Erevan doesn't believe the cult wants to wipe Haylen's Ford from the face of Galandria in any event.

When other towns and villages have been hit in the past, the cult was careful to preserve the settlement's integrity; that is, they didn't slash and burn once they caused the inhabitants to capitulate.

Does this mean the Blackstag Cult has a reason to keep the settlements intact?  Or does the cult lack the manpower or time to burn them to the ground?


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 20, 2009)

While presuming people's motivation can help you look confidence, Iados has learned, sorely more than once, that presumption can often be wrong, thus he tries to get a handle on the motivations of those on both sides of this discussion. His eyes are watching their mannerisms, body language, word choices, and so forth.

OOC

[sblock=Insight Check]Post #25 - Insight Check (1d20+7=11) - Invisible Castle has hated me for weeks, now. *chuckles* My Passive Insight is 17, go figure.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Feb 20, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> While presuming people's motivation can help you look confidence, Iados has learned, sorely more than once, that presumption can often be wrong, thus he tries to get a handle on the motivations of those on both sides of this discussion. His eyes are watching their mannerisms, body language, word choices, and so forth.
> 
> OOC
> 
> [sblock=Insight Check]Post #25 - Insight Check (1d20+7=11) - Invisible Castle has hated me for weeks, now. *chuckles* My Passive Insight is 17, go figure.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]

FAILURE!

2/6 Successes
1/3 Failures

Insight and Streetwise have been used
[/sblock]

Studying the crowd, Iados gets the sense that many in the crowd are getting hostile, and may start taking swings at the people involved in the increasingly heated discussion!


----------



## Lochness (Feb 20, 2009)

Regdar was initially nervous when the Mayor entered. While weapons were common place in establishments such as this it was never a good thing when any barged in flanked by men carrying halberds. After realizing he wasn't there to fight though he calmed down a bit while the Mayor tried to justify his inaction.
Regdar stood up again and addressed the mayor using the nicest and most diplomatic voice he could muster, "I'd like to apologize ahead of time Mayor if my manners and speech are offensive to you. I am but a farmer who is a farmers son. I understand that you are in a difficult situation and the choices before you would affect the town for generations. However the fact remains that Haylen's Ford is currently defenseless and there are those who offer help. Now there are those who will fight for this place because it is their home but few are trained soldiers and their numbers are not enough. While you and many others may find the idea of using mercenaries appalling and offensive to your pride you must put that aside and think of what is best for the town."

Diplomacy check (hope I did this right) (1d20+1=16)


----------



## Insight (Feb 21, 2009)

Lochness said:


> Regdar was initially nervous when the Mayor entered. While weapons were common place in establishments such as this it was never a good thing when any barged in flanked by men carrying halberds. After realizing he wasn't there to fight though he calmed down a bit while the Mayor tried to justify his inaction.
> Regdar stood up again and addressed the mayor using the nicest and most diplomatic voice he could muster, "I'd like to apologize ahead of time Mayor if my manners and speech are offensive to you. I am but a farmer who is a farmers son. I understand that you are in a difficult situation and the choices before you would affect the town for generations. However the fact remains that Haylen's Ford is currently defenseless and there are those who offer help. Now there are those who will fight for this place because it is their home but few are trained soldiers and their numbers are not enough. While you and many others may find the idea of using mercenaries appalling and offensive to your pride you must put that aside and think of what is best for the town."
> 
> Diplomacy check (hope I did this right) (1d20+1=16)




[sblock=OOC]

16 +2 Circumstance Bonus = Success!

3/6 Successes
1/3 Failures

Insight and Streetwise have been used
[/sblock]

Mayor Jinthaleer Haylen looked down his nose at Regdar as the farmer nervously spoke.  As Regdar went on, it seemed clear to everyone present that the mayor's reticence to action was wilting.  Perhaps just another push in the right direction might be enough to cause the mayor to change his mind.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 23, 2009)

As he saw the current situation unfold, Ulrik reflected on some ancient tome he came accross. He could swear he had read someting about this cult...

OCC: Arcana check + 9: 15 
If this is a success, Ulrik will whisper what he knows to Erevan using ghost sounds (he'll hide his lips as if he were scratching his mouth).


----------



## Insight (Feb 24, 2009)

Steve Gorak said:


> As he saw the current situation unfold, Ulrik reflected on some ancient tome he came accross. He could swear he had read someting about this cult...
> 
> OCC: Arcana check + 9: 15
> If this is a success, Ulrik will whisper what he knows to Erevan using ghost sounds (he'll hide his lips as if he were scratching his mouth).




[sblock=OOC]

Success!

4/6 Successes
1/3 Failures

Arcana, Insight, and Streetwise have been used
[/sblock]

Ulrik, when he was in Grand Valley, came across a cache of old tomes that were scheduled to go into the depository.  One of these, _"On the Nature of the Feywild, According to the Studies of Emrilvanthris Toan"_, mentioned something of a Black Stag.  This legendary creature was long sought after by some Lord of the Feywild, but Ulrik couldn't remember which.

Ulrik realized that the people of Haylen's Ford might well be 'scared' into action knowing such otherworldly forces were at work here.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 24, 2009)

OCC: Not sure if one caracter can make multiple rolls, but if so, here's a history check:

IC: Recalling the black stag texts by Emrilvanthris Toan, Ulrik tries to remember how this relates to past and current historical events, and if this information can be useful.

OCC2: History check +9: 13 - oups, sorry for the crappy roll


----------



## Insight (Feb 24, 2009)

OOC: My intention was to run this in 'rounds', so we'll save Steve Gorak's skill check until the end of 'round 2'.  Plus, it gives you a better chance of succeeding 

Everyone, please post another skill check for 'round 2'.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 24, 2009)

OCC: Kewl, thanks for the break, but even the second roll is a 13


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 24, 2009)

Arjhan steps forward out of the crowd. Coming to his full height, the black dragonborn is an impressive sight. With a deep gravely voice he addresses the crowd, "We have a chance, together, Haylenite and refugee a like to make a stand. To cease huddling in fear within the walls of Haylen, to cease running from the hills, to strike back against the cult.  Mayor, you prefer to wait out the cult, but action is needed. Why not turn to those who fill your streets and draw on the resources of the town. 

"We" he says indicating the Erevan and the others who've come forward. He moves forward to join them at the front. "We will stand against the dark tide. But we will not do so recklessly, we will not risk those who stand fast here in Haylen. No, we will strike back with a plan and coordinate efforts.  As suggested earlier, we will need to secure the route to Storm Peak. We will need supplies and allies." finishes Arjhan. An almost palpable sense of urgency and righteousness hangs on the end of his words as he waits for the Mayor to respond.

diplomacy (1d20+8=26)


----------



## Insight (Feb 24, 2009)

Steve Gorak said:


> OCC: Kewl, thanks for the break, but even the second roll is a 13




Oops sorry if I was unclear.  The check you posted before goes at the end of 'round 2', so if the others manage enough successes to win the skill challenge, yours doesnt negatively affect the outcome.


----------



## Insight (Feb 24, 2009)

Erekose13 said:


> Arjhan steps forward out of the crowd. Coming to his full height, the black dragonborn is an impressive sight. With a deep gravely voice he addresses the crowd, "We have a chance, together, Haylenite and refugee a like to make a stand. To cease huddling in fear within the walls of Haylen, to cease running from the hills, to strike back against the cult.  Mayor, you prefer to wait out the cult, but action is needed. Why not turn to those who fill your streets and draw on the resources of the town.
> 
> "We" he says indicating the Erevan and the others who've come forward. He moves forward to join them at the front. "We will stand against the dark tide. But we will not do so recklessly, we will not risk those who stand fast here in Haylen. No, we will strike back with a plan and coordinate efforts.  As suggested earlier, we will need to secure the route to Storm Peak. We will need supplies and allies." finishes Arjhan. An almost palpable sense of urgency and righteousness hangs on the end of his words as he waits for the Mayor to respond.
> 
> diplomacy (1d20+8=26)




[sblock=OOC]
Success!

5/6 Successes
1/3 Failures

Arcana, Insight, and Streetwise have been used
[/sblock]

"Hmm..." Mayor Haylen replied.  "Your words, while colorful, still lack any specific plan of action.  Before I could sign off on such an idea, I'd need to hear specifics."

At this point, Bilbray Mensener piped up.  "Mayor," he said.  "We should give these kindly folk a chance.  They are armed, armored, and seem, at least to my heart, to have an ounce or two of sense.  Hear them out."

Other townsfolk in the crowd grumbled in somewhat agreement with the barkeep.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 25, 2009)

As Ulrik Ghost Sounds his own thoughts into the eladrin's ears, the warlord mentions it aloud, trying to remember the name of the fey lord from his history tales, before circling around, trying to persuade the mayor of a course of action.

[sblock=History 15]
Roll Lookup
[/sblock]

Erevan speaks,  "This "Blackstag", it could be the one that is sought after by a lord of the Feywild...what was his name?(Nature +9 if that would work) No matter.  I think the best way to open to open the trade roads, is not to open the trade roads at all.  The river, and the towns along it are the best idea I think.  Water travel is quicker than travel by land, and the cult has less reach there.  Perhaps allies could be found along the river?"


----------



## Insight (Feb 25, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> As Ulrik Ghost Sounds his own thoughts into the eladrin's ears, the warlord mentions it aloud, trying to remember the name of the fey lord from his history tales, before circling around, trying to persuade the mayor of a course of action.
> 
> [sblock=History 15]
> Roll Lookup
> ...




[sblock=OOC]

Success!

6/6 Successes
1/3 Failures

Arcana, Insight, and Streetwise have been used


YOU HAVE WON THE SKILL CHALLENGE[/sblock]

"The river, hmm?" Mayor Jinthaleer Haylen replied.  "Yes, perhaps the halflings know something.  Not all in Haylen's Ford are... interested... in working with... non-humans.  I can assure you that the Haylen family are always willing to work with whomever can make the town a better place." 

He stepped up to Erevan.  "I applaud your ideas, and those of your fellows.  Come with me back to Town Hall.  Something has recently come to my attention that I believe may be the first step in finding out what's _really_ going on."

"But mayor," a voice called out.  "What if we anger the Cult and they attack the town?"

"Yeah," another voiced added.  "They've avoided us so far.  Let's keep it that way!"

The mayor turned to the two men who spoke up.  "You do not understand.  These outsiders are right, and I would caution the rest of you not to be complacent.  We have so far let the Cult do what they will, but that has to change.  Those of you who would stand in the way... I would that you left town now, for we will not brook interference."


----------



## Insight (Feb 25, 2009)

The mayoral guard marched the chosen outsiders from *Mensener's Alehouse* to *Town Hall*.

Haylen's Ford Town Hall was a simple wooden building.  You waited in the foyer for about 10 minutes before Mayor Jinthaleer Haylen beckoned you into the main office.

"Please, have a seat, all of you," the mayor said.  "I was impressed with your candor, and I really hope that your ideas succeed."

He walked behind his large oaken desk.  "It has recently come to my attention that some bandits or something have been attacking barges along the *Vistus River*."

"While I am... less than pleased to be helping the *Foresters*," the mayor continued, "It is for the best, for the good of the town.  That's what I keep telling myself." 

The mayor sat down.  He opened a desk drawer and produced a brass medallion.  "This belonged to a friend of mine, *Hale Penzant*, a halfling and operator of some river barges that often bring business to Haylen's Ford.  This was brought back from a supposedly attacked barge just north of town along the Vistus."

"I have a guide, *Brian Thorvald*, and if you're willing, I'd like to have Brian show you to the site of the attacked barge.  I could pay you, of course, for your efforts."


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 26, 2009)

"I will go with Brian to see Hale.  Your plan Mayor and your's Erevan are solid." replies Arjhan. He chooses to remain silent on the subject of pay. He'd not be against it, but would not think to ask for any pay when the people of Haylen's Ford are already hard pressed.


----------



## Insight (Feb 26, 2009)

Erekose13 said:


> "I will go with Brian to see Hale.  Your plan Mayor and your's Erevan are solid." replies Arjhan. He chooses to remain silent on the subject of pay. He'd not be against it, but would not think to ask for any pay when the people of Haylen's Ford are already hard pressed.




The mayor cleared his throat.  "I would hope that my friend Hale is still alive, although..." the mayor drifted off for a second.  "I wouldn't think he would part with this cherished medallion were he still alive.  He received it in recognition for his service to Lord Finsany."

"In any event, if you find Hale Penzant, dead or alive, please try to bring him back to Haylen's Ford if you can."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 26, 2009)

Erevan is proud that his idea convinced the mayor of their course of action.  Perhaps he still is the leader that he once was destined to be.

Sitting down as the mayor invited, the eladrin listens intently.  You never know when information will come in handy.  "May I see the trinket," he asks indicating the medallion.  The warlord looks over the item, seeing if it has any significance, before passing it among his comrades to do the same.

Not wanting to go outside the town without more information, he asks, "What do you know of these bandits?  Have there been any survivors of their attacks that we can speak to?"


----------



## Insight (Feb 26, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> Erevan is proud that his idea convinced the mayor of their course of action.  Perhaps he still is the leader that he once was destined to be.
> 
> Sitting down as the mayor invited, the eladrin listens intently.  You never know when information will come in handy.  "May I see the trinket," he asks indicating the medallion.  The warlord looks over the item, seeing if it has any significance, before passing it among his comrades to do the same.




The medallion is imprinted on the front with an eagle and on the back, reads, "To Hale Penzant, For Your Service To Lord Finsany".  It appears to be made from brass and is pretty heavy.

OOC: Make a History check if you want to know more about Lord Finsany.



> Not wanting to go outside the town without more information, he asks, "What do you know of these bandits?  Have there been any survivors of their attacks that we can speak to?"




"Yes, there are many," Haylen replied.  "I suppose you could talk to one of the smith's apprentices... forget the name.  He was attacked on the road from Storm Peak last week, I believe."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 27, 2009)

[sblock=History 26]
Roll Lookup
[/sblock]

"Very well, thank you Sir.  We will speak to the apprentice, and leave soon after.  I have nothing else to ask," he says looking around at the others.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 27, 2009)

"I won't speak for the others, Mayor," says Iados after letting the others speak, his desire to speak at the right moment mixed with not wishing to interrupt the others. "But, if anyone should pay us, it should be the miscreants themselves." With a crimson twinkle to his eye, Iados adds, "Of the goods clear of any claim, of course, once the predators are brought down. Or, if all goods are claimed, then a fair percentage of the total value."

OOC

I meant to say this earlier, but obviously I didn't. Plus, it's been a busy week, normally I post more than this and I apologize.


----------



## Insight (Feb 27, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> [sblock=History 26]
> Roll Lookup
> [/sblock]




[sblock=History Check Result]
There are two things you recall re: Lord Finsany

*Lord Enil Finsany*: As everyone in Haylen's Ford knows, the Finsany family has been running a farm in the area for several generations.  One of their ancestors was a noble lord in the area, the last of whom was Lord Enil Finsany.  Enil Finsany ruled a protectorate that included the Surrim Forest, and of course, Haylen's Ford.  During the last years of Lord Finsany's reign, the forest was overrun with orcs and goblins.  Lord Finsany, with no standing army, mustered the people in his fiefdom, including those in Haylen's Ford, into a militia to take a stand against this invasion.  Following a battle in Haylen's Ford (see below), in which Lord Finsany himself appeared in combat, the lord died due to mortal wounds he received in said battle.  Since Lord Finsany had no known heirs, the area of the Surrim Forest has been without a lord ever since.

*The Battle of Haylen's Ford*: At the height of the resistance against the orc and goblin invasion, militia forces under Lord Enil Finsany gathered at the strategic chokepoint of Haylen's Ford to stop the invaders from crossing the Vistus River.  Lord Finsany himself led a cavalry group into battle to rout the invaders from the northern flank.  Many of the able-bodied people of Haylen's Ford, including many non-humans, joined in the town's defense.  It was at Haylen's Ford that the orc and goblin invaders were driven back, and it turned out to be the beginning of the end for the invasion, which lasted only another six months.  Lod Finsany, however, did not live to see the end of the invasion; he died only a few days after the battle at Haylen's Ford.

BTW, I have added the above to our Obsidian Portal website.
[/sblock]


----------



## Lochness (Feb 27, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> "I won't speak for the others, Mayor," says Iados after letting the others speak, his desire to speak at the right moment mixed with not wishing to interrupt the others. "But, if anyone should pay us, it should be the miscreants themselves." With a crimson twinkle to his eye, Iados adds, "Of the goods clear of any claim, of course, once the predators are brought down. Or, if all goods are claimed, then a fair percentage of the total value."




"Aye, I agree. We shouldn't take money out of the towns pocket. However whatever percentage of any loot found that is agreed upon I would like in writing and signed by a notary as to prevent any misunderstandings that could possibly arise," added Regdar with a slight smirk.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 28, 2009)

"I require no writing.  Word of honor is enough for myself.  The others are correct though.  I am a refugee, my entire livelihood has been lost to The Cult.  Any source of income is welcome."  The Eladrin gives the medallion back to the mayor and stands, ready to see the blacksmith's apprentice.  "We'll report our findings to you Mayor."


----------



## Insight (Feb 28, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> "I require no writing.  Word of honor is enough for myself.  The others are correct though.  I am a refugee, my entire livelihood has been lost to The Cult.  Any source of income is welcome."  The Eladrin gives the medallion back to the mayor and stands, ready to see the blacksmith's apprentice.  "We'll report our findings to you Mayor."




"Very well, then," Mayor Haylen replied.  "If you are all agreed, your guide, Brian Thorvald can be found in a ramshackle cottage near Haylen Bridge."

He scribbled a hasty note.  "Please take this with you," he said.  "It will vouch for your authenticity and instruct Brian what to do."  The mayor dipped his mark in wax and sealed the note.

"Please let me know what you find," he added.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 2, 2009)

Ulrik listened quietly as the others spoke. He couldn't help but show a smile at the mention of a notary, although the idea was wize and cautious.

As the mayor sealed his not, Ulrik spoke up "Allow me to carry this, as I am used to handling parchments and scrolls". He'll take the note and head out with the others.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 2, 2009)

Once outside, the eladrin speaks to the rest of the group.  "I would like to speak to the blacksmith's apprentice.  Knowledge of our foe is vital to our success.  From there we can get our guide and head out.  Any objections?"


----------



## Lochness (Mar 4, 2009)

"Nope no objections here," replied Regdar.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 4, 2009)

"Agreed, let us go to him"


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 4, 2009)

Arjhan nods in agreement. "Sounds reasonable to me."


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 4, 2009)

"We're good to go, Erevan," says Iados. A half-formed smile sites upon the teifling's face as he nods, slightly. "Good to go, indeed."


----------



## Insight (Mar 4, 2009)

The troupe of outsiders and willing heroes traveled from Town Hall to the Smithy.  As they arrived, an apprentice looked up.  "Gentlemen," he said.  "What can I show you?  We've just finished a set of longswords, if that interests you."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 5, 2009)

Erevan speaks up, "No sir, our own weapons are good enough for now. If we find ourselves in need of another we will come to you. We are more interested in your experences with the bandits on the road. Start with the obivious. Race, weapons, armor, tactics and number."


----------



## Insight (Mar 5, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> Erevan speaks up, "No sir, our own weapons are good enough for now. If we find ourselves in need of another we will come to you. We are more interested in your experences with the bandits on the road. Start with the obivious. Race, weapons, armor, tactics and number."




"Huh?" the apprentice said, confused.  "Oh, ye'll be wantin' *Kennan*," he explained.  "Over there."

Kennan, presumably hearing his name spoken, turned to the gathered customers and walked forward.

"I'm Kennan," he said.  "What can I do for you?"

"These lads wanted to know 'bout yer escapades comin' back from the Storm Peak," the first apprentice advised.

"Ah, yes," Kennan replied.  "I was on my way back from Storm Peak with a load of iron ore and some stone we use to make whetstones and such.  Some bandits approached us from a bluff.  Some archers, too.  It happened so fast.  I didn't see much.  Some goblins.  Some big, some small.  Some humans too, and I swear I saw an elf among the bandits.  Anyway, they dropped our few guards and the rest of us bolted for the river."

Kennan walked towards a large anvil and banged a hammer against it.  "Don't know if anyone else made it.  I was lucky enough to come across a barge headed towards Haylen's Ford.  That's how I got away."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 6, 2009)

"Interesting," the eladrin says rubbing his hairless chin.  "They seem well organized, and large in number.  That is all I needed, unless the others have questions."  With that said, Erevan steps back, waiting to see if the others will speak.  If not he heads for the door to find their guide.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 6, 2009)

"Kennan," asks Iados, once Erevan offers for the others to question the lad. Iados is a fairly friendly being, despite his looks and racial reputation. "Did you notice anything unusual? Flashes? Possible magic usage?"

Iados will then walk Kennan through a variety of basic things to have seen that might signify magic usage, however he does so in a gregarious manner, so as not to be talking down to the lad.

OOC

If I remember it rightly, since the subject is friendly I should be able to do this, so I'll Take 10 on both Arcana (Result of 17) and Diplomacy (Result of 12).


----------



## Insight (Mar 6, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> "Kennan," asks Iados, once Erevan offers for the others to question the lad. Iados is a fairly friendly being, despite his looks and racial reputation. "Did you notice anything unusual? Flashes? Possible magic usage?"
> 
> Iados will then walk Kennan through a variety of basic things to have seen that might signify magic usage, however he does so in a gregarious manner, so as not to be talking down to the lad.
> 
> ...




"Not... really," Kennan said.  He thought on it a moment.  "Now that you mention it... I think that elf had a sword flickering with flashes of light.  Not sure if that's what you mean."

"There weren't anyone casting spells and whatnot."

[sblock=OOC]
Iados takes this possibly to mean that the elf had a magical sword.  Not much else.[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 6, 2009)

Insight said:


> "Not... really," Kennan said.  He thought on it a moment.  "Now that you mention it... I think that elf had a sword flickering with flashes of light.  Not sure if that's what you mean."
> 
> "There weren't anyone casting spells and whatnot."
> 
> ...




"That's one of the things I was looking for," says Iados. With that a reassuring smile crosses the teifling's face. "Thanks, Kennan." Iados then looks to the others, in case someone wishes to ask something of the young man.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 10, 2009)

"Were any words uttered? Battle cries or calls for surrender or the like?" asks the short dragonborn in his gravely voice.


----------



## Insight (Mar 10, 2009)

Erekose13 said:


> "Were any words uttered? Battle cries or calls for surrender or the like?" asks the short dragonborn in his gravely voice.




Kennan considered the question for a moment.  "No, no, not that I recall," he said.  "It was very chaotic, people running around trying not to get killed."

"I'm not sure I can be of much more help," Kennan continued.  "I'd better get back to work."

OOC: Unless you guys have any more questions for Kennan, let's move this along to the guide.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 10, 2009)

"Thank you Keenan the knowledge you have provided will prove valuable I'm sure." replies Arjhan, shaking the apprentice's hand. "Shall we meet our guide now?" he asks the others as they file out of the blacksmith's.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 10, 2009)

"Yes lets be off."  The eladrin nods at the pair and walks out the door.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 10, 2009)

Once out of earshot of Kennan and his master, Iados says to the others as they move on, "Sounds like an interesting swath of beings, obvious race isn't a factor with service, unlike some cults."


----------



## Lochness (Mar 12, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> Once out of earshot of Kennan and his master, Iados says to the others as they move on, "Sounds like an interesting swath of beings, obvious race isn't a factor with service, unlike some cults."




"Great we're dealing with one of those nice _progressive_ cults instead of one of those nasty _racist_ cults," Regdar replied laughing.

In a more serious tone he continued, "Well the good thing is that this cult being a diverse group we're guaranteed some good loot or at the very least something interesting."


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 12, 2009)

"The cult's diversity may proove to be something we can exploit. We will have to wait and see." replies Arjhan thoughtfully.


----------



## Insight (Mar 12, 2009)

The group traveled without incident from the smithy to a small cottage near Haylen Bridge.  You noticed racks of animal skins on the river side of the cottage as well as polished bones decorating the entrance.

As you approached the door, it opened and a large bearded man emerged.

"Brian Thorvald," he said.  "At your service.  The mayor said I should be expecting you."

You noticed that Thorvald wore stout, black leather armor and a longsword at his side.  He carried a heavy crossbow at his side.  You also noticed that Thorvald wore a commendation medal similar to the one the mayor gave you.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 12, 2009)

"Yes, I believe we are ready.  I am Erevan."  The eladrin's eyes flick to the medal.  "Do you have your own reasons for getting yourself involved in this?"


----------



## Insight (Mar 12, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> "Yes, I believe we are ready.  I am Erevan."  The eladrin's eyes flick to the medal.  "Do you have your own reasons for getting yourself involved in this?"




"Yeah, you could say that," Thorvald replied.  "Haylen's Ford is my home.  I aim to do whatever I can to save it.  I don't want to leave."


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 12, 2009)

"Greetings, I am Arjhan. Fate has brought us together and it appears that you are to guide us, correct?" asks the black dragonborn.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 13, 2009)

"When something calls to various races equally," says Iados before the group reaches the guide. "It is of an uncanny or preternatural power, homogeneous foes are usually united by something easier to break."

Upon reaching the guide and hearing his words, the teifling says, "I am the warlock, Iados. Well met, Thorvald, I don't want to see the Ford disappear, either."


----------



## Insight (Mar 13, 2009)

OOC: Assuming there are no other questions...

Brian Thorvald led the gathered heroes from Haylen's Ford north along the Vistus River.  "Beware," he said as they got moving along the riverbanks, "The Cult could be anywhere.  I'm surprised they haven't made a try for Haylen's Ford yet."  He sneered into the distance as he made this last statement.

[sblock=OOC for Ulrik and Iados]Through your _passive Insight_, you get the sense that all is not right with this Brian Thorvald character.  He seems angry beneath the surface, though you can't figure out why.  Maybe he lost someone close to him as a result of cult attacks or maybe it's something more...[/sblock]

"You're looking for a barge what got attacked along the Vistus, is that right?" Thorvald asked.  "I happen to know exactly where that is.  Not sure what you expect to find."


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 16, 2009)

"Motive. We're hoping to find out more information about these cultists and what the hell they are up to.  All we can gather from their raids so far is that they are isolating communities like Haylen's Ford.  But why, what are they up to? Given that this barge was the site of one of their most recent raids there might be some clues fresh enough to follow." replies Arjhan.


----------



## Lochness (Mar 18, 2009)

"Aye the faster we find where they are then the faster we can rid this place of them...not to mention it leads to the faster getting of loot..." Regdar added.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 19, 2009)

The eladrin rubs his chin before settling on the hilt of his sword.  "They must have left something behind.  Anything will do, as long as if gives us a direction."


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 19, 2009)

"It's upsetting to think about," says Iados, a subtle probe of Thorvald's feelings. "It makes you wonder if they've made more covert movements on the town."

"Friends and family in danger," adds Iados with a subtle shake of his head.

OOC

Basically, Iado is trying to get a better idea of what, exactly, has Thorvald upset and angry, beyond what his passive insight has told him.


----------



## Insight (Mar 19, 2009)

Brian Thorvald led the heroes from Haylen's Ford and up the Vistus River.  It was a soggy afternoon heading into evening.  The trip was mostly uneventful, save for Iados spotting a rare Elven cat hiding in some bushes.  Iados and Regdar managed to coax the cat out of hiding and even petted it before it ran off and turned invisible.

In the distance, the group could see a broken barge run aground on the east river bank.

"We are close now," Thordvald said as the group approached a rise.  "We need to be on our lookout now.  Those cultists could be --"

The guide turned and jumped into a bush, leaving the rest of the group wondering what was going on.

OOC: We are getting into a combat, which I will post tomorrow.  I'll give complete instructions on how we're going to handle this.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 19, 2009)

Ulrick is surprized by the guide s suddent reaction, but catches on quickly. He ll get behind a tree if he has the time to do so.


----------



## Insight (Mar 19, 2009)

OOC: Please refer to this post to format your combat posts.

Please roll and post your Initiative results.


Taking a quick look around, the scene was set.  The heroes found themselves on the banks of the Vistus River with the missing barge run aground in the distance.  Both banks of the river were covered in pine trees.  The banks themselves were muddy with a recent rain.

As the group reacted in various ways to Brian Thorvald's quick leap for cover, a rain of arrows leapt through the air and towards our heroes!


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 19, 2009)

Slow to respond to the quick change of events, Arjhan stands puzzled on deck of Brian's boat.

[sblock=ooc] Init: 8+2=10
Hit Points: 25/25
Surges Remaining: 7/7

EDIT: added Erevan's bonus.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 19, 2009)

OOC: Do not forget the +2 to init that I provide.

Init: 13 Roll Lookup 

Seeing their guide jump into cover, Erevan looks around for the threat.


----------



## Insight (Mar 19, 2009)

Erekose13 said:


> Slow to respond to the quick change of events, Arjhan stands puzzled on deck of Brian's boat.
> 
> [sblock=ooc] Init: 8+2=10
> Hit Points: 25/25
> ...




OOC: You guys are on foot, not on a boat.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 19, 2009)

Iados quickly moves to the side, so as to spread out from the group, as he loosens an blast of dark, eldritch energy in the direction of the arrows source. However, be it his quick movements, their surprise position, or an inability to see his foe, Iados' blast goes wide.

[sblock=OOC]Init:Post #86 - Initiative (1d20+5=20) Result is 22 with Erevan's bonus added in.
Current HP: 28/28
Surges Remaining: 9

*Standard Action*: Attack nearest *Archer* seen with Eldritch Blast +3 Ranged, Range 10, dmg 1d10+3 with +1d6 per round. Eldritch Blast (1d20+3=9)
*Move Action*: Iados will be moving from AF78 to AH73
*Minor Action*: Warlock's Curse (if he can see the archers) with Fate of the Void on it (free action)[/sblock]


----------



## Lochness (Mar 24, 2009)

As soon as Regdar sees Brian dive for cover and the hail of arrows coming he charges forward towards the source of the arrows.

Initiative  (1d20+2=13)
15 with Erevan's bonus

OOC:don't know if I can do these actions out of order but...

Move action: Moves six squares towards the archers (less if all six squares are not needed)
Minor action: If he is close enough for a melee attack he readies his scythe for an attack
If not he readies his bow.
Standard action:
if scythe (damage 2d4+3)
scythe attack (1d20+5=7)
if bow (damage 1d8+2)
1d20+5=24
If for some reason he is still out of range with the bow he will still fire off an arrow though 1 square short of its range as to deceive the enemy about his effective range. (OOC: would that be a take 5 or is that even allowed?)
Free action: Combat Challenge the archer he attacks if he can (if this isn't a free action then just tell me and I'll edit it out, seemed like it was the way the book is written)


----------



## Insight (Mar 24, 2009)

*ROUND ONE - SURPRISE ROUND*
*Blackstag Archer 1* takes a Standard Action to fire his *Long Bow* at *Erevan*: *HIT for 4 damage!*
*Blackstag Archer 2* takes a Standard Action to fire his *Long Bow* at *Iados*: *HIT for 7 damage!*
*Blackstag Archer 3* takes a Standard Action to fire his *Long Bow* at *Erevan*: *MISS!*
*Blackstag Spearman 1* does not act.
*Blackstag Spearman 2* does not act.
*Blackstag Spearman 3* does not act.
*Blackstag Spearman 4* does not act.

*ROUND ONE*
*Init Order*:
*IADOS*: 22
*ULRIK*: 1d20+5=14 :: 16 with the Warlord bonus!
*BLACKSTAG ARCHERS*: 15
*REGDAR*: 15
*EREVAN*: 13
*ARJHAN*: 10
*BLACKSTAG SPEARMEN*: 6

*IADOS* takes a Minor Action to place a *Warlock's Curse* on *Spearman 3*.
*IADOS* takes a Standard Action to use *Eldritch Blast* on *Spearman 3*: *HIT for 9 damage! - Spearman 3 is slain!*
*IADOS* takes a Move Action to move from AF78 to AH73 (5 squares).

*ULRIK* takes a Move Action to move from AF81 to AD75 (6sq).
*ULRIK* takes a Standard Action to use *Scorching Burst* on *Square AH66* to affect *Spearman 1* and *Spearman 2*: *MISS on Spearman 1* & *HIT on Spearman 2 for 6 Fire damage - Spearman 2 is slain!* 

*Blackstag Archer 1* takes a Standard Action to fire his *Long Bow* at *Erevan*: *HIT for 5 damage!*
*Blackstag Archer 2* takes a Standard Action to fire his *Long Bow* at *Iados*: *HIT for 5 damage!*
*Blackstag Archer 3* takes a Standard Action to fire his *Long Bow* at *Erevan*: *MISS!*

*REGDAR* takes a Move Action to move from AF79 to AK75 (5sq).
*REGDAR* takes a Standard Action to *Charge* (AK75 to AM73) *Spearman 4* with a *Basic Melee Attack (Scythe)*: *MISS!* :: *Spearman 4* is marked.

*EREVAN* takes a Minor Action to use Inspiring Word on *IADOS*.
*IADOS* heals 9 hit points (max).
*EREVAN* takes a Move Action to move from AE78 to AI73 (5 squares). :: Sorry, I had to edit this because you and Iados would be sharing a square ::
*EREVAN* takes a Standard Action to use Scorching Burst on *Archer 3*: MISS!.

*ARJHAN* takes a Move Action to move from AE79 to AK72 (6 squares).
*ARJHAN* takes a Standard Action to move from AK72 to AO71 (4 squares).
*ARJHAN* SPENDS AN ACTION POINT to take a Standard Action to use Piercing Strike on *Spearman 4*: MISS!.

*Spearman 1* takes a Move Action to move from AG66 to AC71 (5 squares).
*Spearman 1* takes a Standard Action to use his *Spear-Thrown* at *Iados*: HIT for 4 damage!
*Spearman 4* takes a Move Action to shift from AN72 to AO73 (1 square).
*Spearman 4* takes a Standard Action to use his *Spear-Melee* on *Regdar*: MISS!

*- END OF ROUND ONE -*

Note1: I am NPC-ing Ulrik since SteveGorak hasnt posted in a few days.
Note2: Please see the attached map.  Enlarge it to around 400% to see stuff (it's a big freaking map!).  The map is updated to the end of Round One.
Note3: On the map, I have marked difficult terrain as a triangle and cover as the Greek letter Theta (I can't seem to to reproduce them here - you'll figure it out).  If you are behind 2 squares of cover, you are considered to have total cover.


----------



## Insight (Mar 25, 2009)

EDIT: I will post actions for the Spearmen tomorrow and set up Round Two.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 25, 2009)

Arjhan moves very quickly across the battlefield, dodging around a tree to strike at Regdar's opponent. His dagger misses the target nearly impaling it on his own leg.

[sblock=ooc] Init: 10
Hit Points: 25/25
Surges Remaining: 7/7
Action Points: 0/1

move: move to AK72
standard: move around to AO71 to flank S4
action point: piercing strike (atk, dmg, sneak (1d20+7=8, 1d4+3=4, 2d6+3=11)) miss ~ man I hate rolling a 1 on an action point.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 26, 2009)

Erevan strides forward, yanking the arrows from his shoulder. He calls out to Iados. "This battle is not even close to over, fight on Iados!" He gestures with his blade, and a burst of fire scorches the ground. The archer, his target, is able avoid the blast easily.

[sblock=Actions]Inspiring Word on Iados. HS + 5 hp. Roll Lookup
Move to AH73. Cast scorching burst, catching A3. Vs. Reflex: 10, 7 damage. Roll Lookup
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Erevan
HP: 15/24 HS: 8/8(6)
AP: 1
AC: 18 F: 18 R: 15 W: 12
*Second Wind*
*Warlord's Favor* 
*Fey Step(expended)*
*Scorching burst* 
Inspiring Word 
*Lead the Attack*
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Mar 27, 2009)

Round One is complete.  Please use the most recently updated version of the encounter map to post actions for Round Two.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 27, 2009)

Reassured by the tree behind him, Ulrik is quick to act and focuses on the Cultist approaching his companions from behind. There is a slight glow around his hands as he channels arcane energy.

[sblock=OOC]
*Init (+5)*: 17
*Current HP*: 22/22
*Surges Remaining*: 7
*Surges Value*: 5

*Standard Action*: Attack *Spearman BT* or *Speearman 1* if BT is dead OR if BT acts before Ulrik (the goal is to be able to apply the 3 auto damage). Cast Cloud of Daggers : 3 automatic damage if Ulrik acts before ennemy (no attack roll, no save), 1d20+4= 10  vs. ref.  Damage 1d6+4= 10. Cloud remains till end of next turn.

*Move Action*: None
*Minor Action*: None
*Spend Action Point to*: na

*Immediate Action*: Interrupt.  None
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 27, 2009)

"Get the archers!"  Erevan says to Iados.  The eladrin steps out into the open, and charges the spearman.  He ducks and spins at the last moment, his natural agility keeping him on his feet as he aims a back hand slash at the spearman's knees.

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:*  Move to AF74
*Standard:*  Charge S1(ending move in AD72)  17 to hit for 7 damage.  Roll Lookup
*Immediate:*  None
*Minor:*  None
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Erevan
HP: 15/24 HS: 8/8(6)
AP: 1
AC: 18 F: 18 R: 15 W: 12
*Second Wind*
*Warlord's Favor* 
*Fey Step*
*Scorching burst(expended)* 
Inspiring Word 
*Lead the Attack*
[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 28, 2009)

Arjhan moves to flank his opponent with Regdar aiming a dagger at the spearman's back.

[sblock=ooc] Init: 10
Hit Points: 25/25
Surges Remaining: 7/7
Action Points: 0/1

move: shift to flank with Regdar
standard: piercing strike (atk, dmg (incl. sneak) (1d20+7=25, 1d4+3+2d6+3=15)) hit.

Note: If Regdar manages to incapacitate the spearman on his own, then Arjhan will move north to try and get behind a big group of trees to hide.[/sblock]


----------



## Lochness (Mar 31, 2009)

Move: Regdar shifts towards the spearman
Standard: Reaping Strike

attack (1d20+5=19)

If hit (dmg)

Hit damage (2d4+3+2=9)

if miss
2+2=4

minor/free: Combat Challenge the spearman


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 31, 2009)

Iados shouts, "On 'em!"

Quickly Iados voice takes on a surreal bass, as the tiefling speaks in the tongue of Deep Speech, lending his words power, power that issues forth a blast of eldritch power that follows a path toward the target that he just cursed.

[sblock=OOC]Current HP: 28/28
Surges Remaining: 9

*Minor Action*: Warlock's Curse on  *Archer 1 (A1)* with Fate of the Void on it (free action)
*Standard Action*: Attack *Archer 1 (A1)* seen with Eldritch Blast +4 Ranged, Range 10, dmg 1d10+3 with +1d6 per round. 
Post #97 - Eldritch Blast (1d20+4=12, 1d10+3=10, 1d6=4)
*Move Action*: Iados remains at his current location.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Apr 4, 2009)

*ROUND TWO*
*Init Order*:
*IADOS*: 22
*ULRIK*: 16
*BLACKSTAG ARCHERS*: 15
*REGDAR*: 15
*EREVAN*: 13
*ARJHAN*: 10
*BLACKSTAG SPEARMEN*: 6

*IADOS* takes a Minor Action to place a *Warlock's Curse* - with Fate of the Void - on *Blackstag Spearman 1*.
*IADOS* takes a Standard Action to use Eldritch Blast on *Blackstag Spearman 1*: MISS!

Note: Iados' closest enemy he can see is Spearman 1, hence he must curse this target.  I have altered Iados' actions to reflect this.

*ULRIK* takes a Standard Action to use Cloud of Daggers on square AC71 (colored blue on the map).  *Blackstag Spearman 1* takes 3 automatic damage and is slain!

Note: 'BT' is Brian Thorvald.  I am going to assume you don't want to attack him.  He is a non-combatant at this point.

*Blackstag Archer 1* takes a Move Action to move from AD58 to AA62 (4 squares).
*Blackstag Archer 1* takes a Standard Action to use his *Longbow* against *Regdar*: HIT for 9 damage!
*Blackstag Archer 2* takes a Standard Action to use his *Longbow* against *Arjhan*: HIT for 13 damage! OUCH
*Blackstag Archer 3* takes a Move Action to move from AD65 to AG61 (5 squares).
*Blackstag Archer 1* takes a Standard Action to use his *Longbow* against *Ulrik*: CRIT for 13 damage!

*REGDAR* takes a Move Action to shift from AM73 to AN74 (1 square).
*REGDAR* takes a Standard Action to use Reaping Strike on *Blackstag Spearman 4*: HIT!  Blackstag Spearman 4 is slain.

*EREVAN* takes a Move Action to move from AI73 to AM67 (6 squares).
*EREVAN* takes a Standard Action to use his *Javelin* against *Blackstag Archer 3*: 1d20+5=22 vs AC -  HIT for 1d6+3=7 damage!

*ARJHAN* takes a Move Action to move from AO71 to AO65 (6 squares).

Note - Erevan & Arjhan: I had to choose actions for you since your posted actions were invalidated by prior actions.  I couldn't find a better option for Arjhan than moving into what is total cover from Archer 3 and getting into position to attack for next round.

*- END OF ROUND Two -*


Note1: Please see the attached map.  Enlarge it to around 400% to see stuff (it's a big freaking map!).  The map is updated to the end of Round Two.
Note2: On the map, I have marked difficult terrain as a triangle and cover as the Greek letter Theta (I can't seem to to reproduce them here - you'll figure it out).  If you are behind 2 squares of cover, you are considered to have total cover.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 5, 2009)

Ulrick recoils from the pain of the arrow. "another one llike this and I am gone!" he mutters to himself. He'll duck on the ground for additional cover, and focus on controlling his pain

Note: If archer 1 gets within range of Ulrik this round, the wizard will use an action point to cast a cloud of daggers on A1 

[sblock=OOC]
*Init (+5)*: 15 (I only did d20+4, should have been +5)
*Current HP*: 9/22 (13 damage from archer 1)
*Surges Remaining*: 7
*Surges Value*: 5

*Move Action*: duck on the ground of cover
*Standard Action*: Use healing surge for +5 hp, note +2 to defenses till beginnign of next turn
*Minor Action*: None
*Spend Action Point to*: [/b] Attack *Archer 1* Cast Cloud of Daggers : 3 automatic damage(no attack roll, no save), 1d20+4= 7  vs. ref.  Damage 1d20+4= 7 ]1d6+4= 9. Cloud remains till end of next turn.

*Immediate Action*: Interrupt. Use staff of defense class feature (+1 to saves only if hit, encounter power)
[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 5, 2009)

Ducking behind the tree to hide from the archer, Arjhan moves stealthily out of his hiding place creaping up to the next tree. From behind it he launches a shuriken in to the archer's neck.

[sblock=ooc]Thats perfect I was wanting to move into position to take a stealth check to get combat advantage with my shuriken or dagger attacks. This will work perfectly I think, just gotta check up on the new stealth rules.

He would've chosen to hide at the end of that move. stealth (1d20+8=27)

Init: 10
Hit Points: 12/25 ~ bloodied
Surges Remaining: 7/7
Action Points: 0/1

Move: to AK63
Standard: basic ranged attack with Shuriken atk (with combat advantage), dmg, combat advantage (1d20+8=22, 1d6+3=9, 2d6+3=9) hopefully a hit for 18 dmg.
Minor:

If I understand the stealth rules, I hide at the end of my move action last round (there was probably a -5 to that roll). Then on this round I can move forward and attack with combat advantage. I couldn't tell if I needed another stealth check for the move up to the closer tree, if so here it is: stealth (1d20+8=15) with potentially a -5 for moving so far. Man these are actually confusing rules.

Note that if I've got it wrong, I'd still have moved up that far and used the shuriken attack above without combat advantage.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 6, 2009)

Erevan strides out from the cover.  Seeing the wound of Arjhan, he calls out, "Come friends let us take the battle to them, instead of them bringing the fletched fliers to us!"  He strides forward, bringing the battle to the archers.  His blades slides into the ribs of the archer.

[sblock=Actions]
Minor:  Inspiring Word on Arjhan.  6 + HSV:  Roll Lookup
Move:  Move to AJ62.  
Standard:  Charge to AH60.  CRIT!  A3 for 11 damage.  Roll Lookup[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Erevan
HP: 15/24 HS: 8/8(6)
AP: 1
AC: 18 F: 18 R: 15 W: 12
*Second Wind*
*Warlord's Favor* 
*Fey Step*
*Scorching burst(expended)* 
Inspiring Word (expended)
*Lead the Attack*
[/sblock]


----------



## Lochness (Apr 6, 2009)

Regdar charges out towards the archers while readying his bow. He choses a location with no cover in hope that he'll draw fire away from his comrads.

Regdar
Hp: 20/29

Move: to AM69
Minor: Readies His Bow
Standard: Bow Attack Nearest Archer
Bow Atk (1d20+5=22)
Bow Dmg if hit (1d8+2=6)


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 6, 2009)

Moving quickly to the left, from one piece of cover to the next, Iados strikes out with a star touched curse upon the middle archer, before an eldritch blast of mauve energy fires from the tiefling's hand. However, the bolt goes wide, be it due to the rushed action, movement, or curse.

OOC

Current HP: 28/28
Surges Remaining: 9

*Move Action*: Iados will be moving from AH73 to AD67
*Minor Action*: Warlock's Curse on  *Archer 2 (A2)* with Fate of the Void on it (free action)
*Standard Action*: Attack *Archer 2* seen with Eldritch Blast +4 Ranged, Range 10, dmg 1d10+3 with +1d6 per round. 
Post #103 - Attach on Archer 2 (1d20+4=7, 1d10+3=8, 1d6=3) 

Well, at least the curse is in effect on the jerk. *grins*


----------



## Insight (Apr 11, 2009)

*ROUND THREE*
*Init Order*:
*IADOS*: 22
*ULRIK*: 16
*BLACKSTAG ARCHERS*: 15
*REGDAR*: 15
*EREVAN*: 13
*ARJHAN*: 10

*IADOS* takes a Move Action to move from AH73 to AD67 (6 squares).
*IADOS* takes a Minor Action to place a *Warlock's Curse* (with Fate of the Void) on *Blackstag Archer 2*.
*IADOS* takes a Standard Action to use Eldritch Blast on *Blackstag Archer 2*: MISS!

*ULRIK* takes a Minor Action to drop to _Prone_.
*ULRIK* takes a Standard Action to *Second Wind*: Heals 5 Hit Points (14/22; 6 Surges Left).

*Blackstag Archer 1* uses a Move Action to move from AA62 to AB57 (5 squares).
*Blackstag Archer 1* uses a Standard Action to fire his *Longbow* at *Iados*: MISS![/b]
*Blackstag Archer 2* takes a Move Action to move from AC61 to AD56 (5 squares).
*Blackstag Archer 2* takes a Standard Action to fire his *Longbow* at *Iados*: HIT for 4 damage!
*Blackstag Archer 3* takes a Standard Action to use Rain of Arrows[/b] on *Square AN67* - Burst 2: Erevan - HIT for 10 damage!; Arjhan (cover; +2 Reflex defense) - MISS!.

*REGDAR* takes a Move Action to move from AN74 to AM69 (5 squares).
*REGDAR* takes a Minor Action to switch weapons (to Longbow).
*REGDAR* takes a Standard Action to fire his *Longbow* at *Blackstag Archer 3*: HIT for 6 damage! (total of 13 damage)

*EREVAN* takes a Minor Action to use Inspiring Word on *Arjhan*: Heals 13 Hit Points (25/25; 6 surges left).
*EREVAN* takes a Move Action to move from AM67 to AJ62 (5 squares).
*EREVAN* takes a Standard Action to *Charge* (AH62) at *Blackstag Archer 3*: CRIT for 11 damage! (total of 24 damage) Blackstag Archer 3 is BLOODIED.

*ARJHAN* takes a Move Action to move (with Stealth: 15) from AO65 to AK63 (4 squares).  Note: By moving more than 2 squares, your Stealth check takes a -5 penalty.
*Blackstag Archer* detects *Arjhan* - No Combat Advantage.
*ARJHAN* takes a Standard Action to throw his *Shuriken* at *Blackstag Archer 3*: HIT! for 9 damage! Blackstag Archer 3 is slain!



*- END OF ROUND THREE -*


Note1: Please see the attached map.  Enlarge it to around 400% to see stuff (it's a big freaking map!).  The map is updated to the end of Round Three.
Note2: On the map, I have marked difficult terrain as a triangle and cover as the Greek letter Theta (I can't seem to to reproduce them here - you'll figure it out).  If you are behind 2 squares of cover, you are considered to have total cover.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 12, 2009)

Erevan walks up to the archers and swings his longsword.  He stumbles at the last second and his swing is easily dodged.  "To me men, pin then down!"


[sblock=Actions]

Move:  Move to AE57.
Standard:  Basic attack vs A2.  Miss.  Roll Lookup
Action point for standard action
Standard:  Use second wind.
Minor:  unused.[/sblock]


[sblock=Stats]
Erevan
HP: 11/24 HS: 7/8(6)
AP: 0
AC: 18(20) F: 18(20) R: 15(17) W: 12(14)
*Second Wind(expended)*
*Warlord's Favor* 
*Fey Step*
*Scorching burst(expended)* 
Inspiring Word (expended)
*Lead the Attack*
[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 15, 2009)

Arjhan sneaks forward into the trees closest the two archers and takes cover, preparing to attack from a hidden position.

[sblock=ooc]Playing a rogue is going to take some getting used to. It seems to be 1 round getting into position and another round to attack. And when it fails...

Init: 10
Hit Points: 12/25 ~ bloodied
Surges Remaining: 7/7
Action Points: 0/1

Move: to AF60 + Stealth = stealth (1d20+8=9)
Standard: nothing...
Minor:

[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 15, 2009)

"Now is not the time to rest!" Ulrik mumbles to himself as he heeds Erevan's call. Ulrik will stand up, hustle to square AB63, somewhat protected behind a tree, and cast a fireburst centered on the square between the archers.


Note: if the archers move and are no longer within a burst 1 radius, Ulrik will instead cast a cloud of daggers at a foe that has not yet acted this round.


[sblock=OOC]
*Init (+5)*: 23 + any bonus from Erevan 
*Current HP*: 14/22 (13 damage from archer 1, heal 5 from action surge)
*Surges Remaining*: 6
*Surges Value*: 5

*Minor Action*: stand up
*Move Action*: move 6 squares forward
*Standard Action*: move 6 squares froward


*Spend Action Point to*: Attack *archer 1 and 2 * attack 1: 1d20+4= 12  vs. ref.  Damage 1d6+4=5.
attack 2: 1d20+4=20  vs. ref.  Damage 1d6+4=6

Note: if the archers move and are no longer within a burst 1 radius, Ulrik will instead cast a cloud of daggers at a foe that has not yet acted this round (for 3 auto damage), using the first set of rolls above (same attack & damage) Attack 12 vs ref, damage 5 

*Immediate Action*: Interrupt.  If hit by any attack this round, Ulrik will use his staff of defense encounter power (+1 to defesenses)[/sblock]


----------



## Lochness (Apr 18, 2009)

Regdar continues his move towards the archers. Letting off an arrow towards the nearest one.

Regdar
Hp: 20/29

Move: to ak57
Minor: Load another arrow
Standard: Bow attack (1d20+5=10) Archer 1
Bow DMG if hit (1d8+2=3)


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 19, 2009)

Iados moves behind the foliage to his left, quickly using it for cover as he moves up to the next bit of cover and tries again to curse and strike down the archer.

Current HP: 24/28
Surges Remaining: 9

*Move Action*: Iados will be moving from AD67 to AB63
*Minor Action*: Warlock's Curse on  *Archer 2 (A2)* with Fate of the Void on it (free action)
*Standard Action*: Attack *Archer 2* seen with Eldritch Blast +3 Ranged, Range 10, dmg 1d10+3 with +1d6 per round. 
Post #109 - Attack on Archer 2 (1d20+3=8, 1d10+3=11, 1d6=5) 

OOC

Seriously, Invisible Castle hates me, a lot.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 20, 2009)

OCC: Please add +2 to Ulrik's attack rolls (he's using an action point for an attack, and can see Erevan (commanding presence)). Note: this benefit is awesome for AoE attacks!


----------



## Insight (Apr 20, 2009)

*ROUND FOUR*
*Init Order*:
*IADOS*: 22
*ULRIK*: 16
*BLACKSTAG ARCHERS*: 15
*REGDAR*: 15
*EREVAN*: 13
*ARJHAN*: 10

*IADOS* takes a Move Action to move from AD67 to AB63 (4 squares).
*IADOS* takes a Minor Action to use *Warlock's Curse* (Fate of the Void) on *Blackstag Archer 2*.
*IADOS* takes a Standard Action to use Eldritch Blast on *Blackstag Archer 2*: MISS!

*ULRIK* takes a Move Action to stand up from prone.
*ULRIK* takes a Standard Action to move from AD75 to AC69 (6 squares).
Note1: It is a Move Action to stand up from prone, not a Minor Action.
Note2: At this point, you are out of range for most of your powers.  In fact, the only power that can hit the archers is Sleep, a daily.  If you still want to spend an action point and use that power on the archers, let me know and I'll edit this round.

*Blackstag Archer 1* takes a Move Action to move from AB57 to AE57 (3 squares).
*Blackstag Archer 1* takes a Standard Action to use Rain of Arrows on Square AJ61 - attack *EREVAN*: MISS!; attack *ARJHAN* (+2 bonus for cover): MISS!
*Blackstag Archer 2* takes a Move Action to move from AD56 to AJ53 (6 squares).
*Blackstag Archer 2* takes a Standard Action to fire his *Longbow* at *EREVAN*: HIT! for 6 damage

*REGDAR* takes a Move Action to move from AM69 to AM63 (6 squares).
*REGDAR* takes a Free Action to reload his *Longbow*.
*REGDAR* takes a Standard Action to fire his *Longbow* at *Blackstag Archer 1*: MISS!
Note: I'm not sure how you think you can move 12 squares as a Move Action, so I put you 6 squares ahead.

*EREVAN* takes a Move Action to move from AH62 to AF58 (4 squares).
*EREVAN* takes a Standard Action to *Second Wind*: heals 7 hit points (18/24).
*EREVAN* spends an *Action Point* to use his *Longsword* against *Blackstag Archer 1*: MISS!

*ARJHAN* takes a Move Action to move from AK63 to AE59 (6 squares).
Note: You moved more than 2 squares, so your Stealth check is even worse   You and Erevan could try to set up a flank on your next turn.


*- END OF ROUND FOUR -*


Note1: Please see the attached map.  Enlarge it to around 400% to see stuff (it's a big freaking map!).  The map is updated to the end of Round Four.
Note2: On the map, I have marked difficult terrain as a triangle and cover as the Greek letter Theta (I can't seem to to reproduce them here - you'll figure it out).  If you are behind 2 squares of cover, you are considered to have total cover.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 21, 2009)

Insight said:


> Note1: It is a Move Action to stand up from prone, not a Minor Action.
> Note2: At this point, you are out of range for most of your powers.  In fact, the only power that can hit the archers is Sleep, a daily.  If you still want to spend an action point and use that power on the archers, let me know and I'll edit this round.




OCC: Ulrik does not have sleep prepared anyways (flaming sphere is normally prepared), so he can't use it.

IC: Quick to act, Ulrik will rush to square AG63, and cast a cloud of daggers on A1 & use an action point to cast another cloud of daggers on A2.


[sblock=OOC]
*Init (+5)*: 25 (booya! ;-) 
*Current HP*: 14/22 (13 damage from archer 1, heal 5 from action surge)
*Surges Remaining*: 6
*Surges Value*: 5

*Minor Action*: none
*Move Action*: move 6 squares forward to AG63
*Standard Action*: Attack *archer 1 *: 3 auto damage if Ulrik acts before ennemy 1d20+4=21  vs. ref.  Damage 1d6+4=8


*Spend Action Point to*: Attack *archer 2 *:  3 auto damage if Ulrik acts before ennemy 1d20+4= 8  vs. ref.  Damage 1d6+4=8.

*Immediate Action*: Interrupt.  If hit by any attack this round, Ulrik will use his staff of defense encounter power (+1 to defesenses)[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Apr 21, 2009)

Steve Gorak said:


> OCC: Ulrik does not have sleep prepared anyways (flaming sphere is normally prepared), so he can't use it.
> 
> IC: Quick to act, Ulrik will rush to square AG63, and cast a cloud of daggers on A1 & use an action point to cast another cloud of daggers on A2.
> 
> ...




[sblock=ooc]Your init doesn't change from round to round unless you delay.[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 22, 2009)

Insight said:


> [sblock=ooc]Your init doesn't change from round to round unless you delay.[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]OK, got it. Same actions, and if A1 is already dead, all attacks (regular + action point) will be targetting the remaining archer. Cheers![/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2009)

Leaping from the woods, Arjhan moves quickly out and around his foe, circling behind. His dagger plunges into the archer dropping or stunning him.

[sblock=ooc]alrighty, I can move around to flanking for the double team. If A1 is dead at my init, apply the same rolls to A2 with a basic ranged attack (atk 24, dmg 4).

Init: 10
Hit Points: 12/25 ~ bloodied
Surges Remaining: 7/7
Action Points: 0/1

Move: to AD56
Standard: stunning attack on A1 (1d20+7=24, 1d4+3=4, 2d6+3=10)
Minor:

[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 22, 2009)

Moving nearby Erevan, Iados launches a curse on the archer near the warlord while also blasting the archer he had been attaching with a blast of eldritch power.

OOC

Current HP: 28/28
Surges Remaining: 9

*Move Action*: Iados will be moving from AD67 to AG59
*Minor Action*: Warlock's Curse on  *Archer 1 (A2)* with Fate of the Void on it (free action)
*Standard Action*: Attack *Archer 2* seen with Eldritch Blast +4 Ranged, Range 10, dmg 1d10+3 with +1d6 per round.
Post #116 - Attack on Archer 2 (1d20+3=21, 1d10+3=7, 1d6=2)

Both Archer 1 and 2 are under curses from Iados now.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 23, 2009)

Erevan ducks and feints at the archer's legs.  He quickly stands doing a vertical slash at the archer's torso.  Iados seeing the brave warlord fighting even though he was barely standing takes inspiration to bolster himself.

[sblock=Actions]
Move:  Unused but see below*
Standard:  Warlord's favor vs A1.  20 to hit 9 damage and Iados gains +5 to attacks until the end of my next turn.
Minor:  Unused

*If A1 is dead, I'll move to AJ54.
[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]

[sblock=Stats]
Erevan
HP: 5/24 HS: 7/8(6)
AP: 0
AC: 18(20) F: 18(20) R: 15(17) W: 12(14)
*Second Wind(expended)*
*Warlord's Favor* 
*Fey Step*
*Scorching burst(expended)* 
Inspiring Word (expended)
*Lead the Attack*
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Apr 25, 2009)

*ROUND FOUR*
*Init Order*:
*IADOS*: 22
*ULRIK*: 16
*BLACKSTAG ARCHERS*: 15
*REGDAR*: 15 ** NPC-ing him this round - no post **
*EREVAN*: 13
*ARJHAN*: 10

*IADOS* takes a Move Action to move from AD67 to AG59 (6 squares).
*IADOS* takes a Minor Action to use *Warlock's Curse* (Fate of the Void) on *Blackstag Archer 1*.
*IADOS* takes a Standard Action to use Eldritch Blast on *Blackstag Archer 1*: HIT for 9 damage!

*ULRIK* takes a Minor Action to move from AC69 to AG63 (6 squares).
*ULRIK* takes a Standard Action to use Cloud of Daggers on *Square AE57*: against *Blackstag Archer 1* - HIT for 8 damage! - Blackstag Archer 1 is Bloodied
*ULRIK* spends an *ACTION POINT* to use Cloud of Daggers on *Square AJ53*: against *Blackstag Archer 2* - MISS

*Blackstag Archer 1* takes 3 force damage from Cloud of Daggers.
*Blackstag Archer 1* takes a Move Action to shift from AE57 to AD56 (1 square).
*Blackstag Archer 1* takes a Standard Action to move from AD56 to Z52 (5 squares). 
*Blackstag Archer 2* takes 3 force damage from Cloud of Daggers.
*Blackstag Archer 2* takes a Move Action to move from AJ53 to AH48 (5 squares).
*Blackstag Archer 2* takes a Standard Action to fire his *Longbow* at *EREVAN*: MISS!

All of you close enough hear Blackstag Archers 1 and 2 speaking to one another in a strange language.

*Insight Checks*
*IADOS*: 1d20+7=27 
*EREVAN*: 1d20-1=16 
*ARJHAN*: 1d20-1=11 

[sblock=Iados & Erevan]You get the sense that the archers are looking for a way to flee.[/sblock]

*REGDAR* takes a Move Action to move from AM63 to AG57 (6 squares).
*REGDAR* takes a Free Action to reload his *Longbow*.
*REGDAR* takes a Standard Action to fire his *Longbow* at *Blackstag Archer 2*: 1d20+4=15 - HIT for 1d10=10 damage! - *Blackstag Archer 2* is Bloodied

*EREVAN* uses a Move Action to move from AF58 to AA52 (6 squares).
*EREVAN* takes a Standard Action to use *Longsword - Melee Basic Attack* against *Blackstag Archer 1*: HIT for 9 damage! - *Blackstag Archer 1* DROPS!
Note1: Next time, please link your rolls from Invisible Castle or I will re-roll them.
Note2: I edited your action because it would have been pointless to use Warlords Favor since the power's effects would have been moot.

*ARJHAN* takes a Move Action to move from AE59 to AD54 (5 squares).
*ARJHAN* takes a Standard Action to use *Shuriken - Ranged Basic Attack* against *Blackstag Archer 2*: Hit for 1d6+3=9 damage! - *Blackstag Archer 2* DROPS!


*- END OF ROUND FIVE -*


Note1: Please see the attached map.  Enlarge it to around 400% to see stuff (it's a big freaking map!).  The map is updated to the end of Round Five.
Note2: On the map, I have marked difficult terrain as a triangle and cover as the Greek letter Theta (I can't seem to to reproduce them here - you'll figure it out).  If you are behind 2 squares of cover, you are considered to have total cover.
Note3: You don't see any more enemies, but post actions for Round Six just in case (could be some hiding!)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 25, 2009)

Erevan wipes the blood off his blade on the cloak of one of the archers.  He begins searching the bodies of the cultists, looking for some clue to why they would come back to the area.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 25, 2009)

Please note that both A1 and A2 get 3 points of additional damage (Ulrik's wis mod) because they started their round in the cloud. If A2 is a minion he's dead.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 25, 2009)

OOC:  Both archers are down...


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 26, 2009)

Arjhan collects his shuriken and then quietly, "We should continue towards the boat. I'll head out first quietly." Then he slinks away moving quickly and quietly between trees towards the boat.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 26, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> OOC:  Both archers are down...




oups, I only read till the sblock  

IC: Ulrik will inspect the bodies to see if he can find any useful information.


----------



## Insight (Apr 30, 2009)

Steve Gorak said:


> Please note that both A1 and A2 get 3 points of additional damage (Ulrik's wis mod) because they started their round in the cloud. If A2 is a minion he's dead.




OK.  Their corpses take more damage.


----------



## Friadoc (May 2, 2009)

"Keep our eyes peeled, though," says Iados with a cautious tone. "If they had time to setup an ambush, maybe they setup two."


----------



## Lochness (May 5, 2009)

"Eh? You guys can head for the boat. I'm gonna take a look for anything of value."
Regdar begins searching the corpses of the archers for any equipment of interest or value.

OCC:
Sorry about the 12 space move thing. I was doing frantic last min packing and a bunch of other things when I was posting that.


----------



## Insight (May 5, 2009)

After a search of the area, including the dead Blackstag Cultists and the Barge, the heroes found a few items of interest:

* Each Archer carries 35gp and each Spearman carries 15gp, for a total of 165gp.
* Blackstag Archer 3 carries a *Healing Potion*.
* Blackstag Archer 1 carries a *SCRAWLED NOTE* (see below) and an *ENCRYPTED BLACKSTAG NOTE*.
* Inside the barge, the *body of Hale Penzant*, Mayor Haylen's friend, is found.

[sblock=SCRAWLED NOTE]
Horace -

We are ready.  Expect the do-gooders to arrive in the next hour or so.

- Brian
[/sblock]

You have each briefly looked at the ENCRYPTED BLACKSTAG NOTE but have not deciphered it.

THIS IS THE END OF ENCOUNTER ONE.

[sblock=OOC]Each character receives 100xp for this encounter.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (May 6, 2009)

"Well they certainly appear to be well funded for bandits. I wonder if it was from Hale's boat.  I'll help carry him back to town for a proper burrial. Guess Brian had this all planned out, didn't he." says Arjhan ruminating on the end of the battle.


----------



## Lochness (May 10, 2009)

"I don't think they're bandits really...anyways lets take what we can and leave before their friends come and see why they haven't heard from them." Regdar commented.


----------



## Friadoc (May 11, 2009)

"Mind if I see those," asks Iados as he points at the pair of notes. "Sometimes things aren't as good as the writing on the paper, when it comes to the truth, at least."

Iados looks at the plain note, looking closely to see if there is any hesitation in the writing or language of the message, so as to gain an insight into the validity of what it is saying. Next, the tiefling will look at the encrypted note, to see if he can gain any purchase on what it says, as he's accustomed to the more shadowy venues of life.

OOC

Basically, Iados is making an insight check on the plain note (Insight (1d20+7=16)) and a Thievery check on the encrypted note (Thievery (1d20+6=14)).

Now this is just a presumption of the skills needed, if I'm wrong, well...obviously we'll go from there. *grins*


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 11, 2009)

Ulrik will rest a bit to recover from his wounds

OCC: spend the required healing surges to get back to max HP. I'm not sure what kind of powers the others have that can boost his recovery or decrease the # of surges required, but any help is much appreciated!


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 11, 2009)

"We can split this up later," the eladrin says, pointing to the loot.  Erevan breaks off a piece of the barge to serve as a sled to help them drag the body back to town.  "I doubt they would strike again, we were in dire straits for a moment there.  We should get back to town though.  Our mission here is complete."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 12, 2009)

"I'll lead us back, the trail Brain followed shouldn't be too difficult." replies Arjhan as he moves to lead the group back to town. "That is unless you want me to help carry the body on the makeshift sled you've got going Erevan?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 12, 2009)

"No, I think Regdar and I can handle it."  The warrior rolls the body on the makeshift sled, placing his cloak over the corpse.  "Speaking of Brian, where did he go?"


----------



## Erekose13 (May 16, 2009)

"I'll lead us back then. Let's check where we left Brian first." replies Arjhan as he leads the group back to where Brian last was before they arrived.


----------



## Insight (May 16, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> "Mind if I see those," asks Iados as he points at the pair of notes. "Sometimes things aren't as good as the writing on the paper, when it comes to the truth, at least."
> 
> Iados looks at the plain note, looking closely to see if there is any hesitation in the writing or language of the message, so as to gain an insight into the validity of what it is saying. Next, the tiefling will look at the encrypted note, to see if he can gain any purchase on what it says, as he's accustomed to the more shadowy venues of life.
> 
> ...




OOC: Perhaps someone back in Haylen's Ford can help you decipher the note.


----------



## Insight (May 16, 2009)

Erekose13 said:


> "I'll lead us back then. Let's check where we left Brian first." replies Arjhan as he leads the group back to where Brian last was before they arrived.




The group tracks Brian Thorvald back to the last place you saw him, about 30ft behind where the combat took place.  There is no immediate sign of where he is or where he might have gone.

OOC:  Perception check for all to try to find tracks.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 18, 2009)

Arjhan has no clue where Brian went, as a matter of fact he's not quite sure which way to go next.

perception (1d20-1=5)

ooc: okay maybe he's not the most perceptive of the bunch...


----------



## Friadoc (May 18, 2009)

After looking at the notes for a few moment, Iados frowns and puts them away, muttering to himself, "Definitely gonna need some help on that code."

But, with that said, he tiefling sees the others looking for Brian, then looking for Brian's tracks, and he joins in to see if he can help find them.

OOC

Perception to Track (1d20+2=18)


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 18, 2009)

Erevan looks around, but the wind picks up, blowing dust into his eyes.  He eladrin curses, rubbing away the dirt as best he can.

[sblock=Perception assist]Fail, only a 3.  Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## Lochness (May 18, 2009)

Regdar while putting down the sled, "oh where the hell could he have gone. Hope the bastard didn't go and get himself killed."

Perception check (1d20+1=13)


----------



## Insight (May 20, 2009)

With no further clues as to Brian Thorvald's disappearance, our intrepid heroes, encrypted note in hand, as well as the body of the fallen Hale Penzant, return to Haylen's Ford.

OOC: Please post your actions once you've reached town.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 20, 2009)

As they reach the city, Erevan speaks up.  "We should go to the mayor right away, he will want to see the body himself probably.  Brian's disappearance concerns me too.  Do you think he has something to do with the cult?"


----------



## Erekose13 (May 21, 2009)

"I don't know that we want to be dragging the body through the middle of town. Perhaps a couple of us should wait here with it until you can bring the mayor." offers Arjhan.


----------



## Friadoc (May 21, 2009)

"I can stay with the body," suggests Iados as he hands the notes to Erevan. "But, I don't think we should keep all our eggs in one basket, take these with you."

"I can do a good job at keeping folk at bay, if needed, as well as talk things down, too," adds Iados. "Plus, the town folk and mayor seem to take Erevan as our leader, which gives him some clout."


----------



## Insight (May 22, 2009)

Iados and the rest find a suitable spot in the woods just outside Haylen's Ford.  Once Iados has set the body of Hale Penzant in some bushes, the rest of our heroes head into town.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 24, 2009)

Erevan takes the note, noting the wisdom of his comrades.



> Plus, the town folk and mayor seem to take Erevan as our leader, which gives him some clout."




A surge of pride flows through the eladrin, easily seen on his face.  "Very well, let us go see the mayor now then.  We can then have somebody look over the note, and perhaps Brian will return by then."


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 24, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> We can then have somebody look over the note, and perhaps Brian will return by then."[/COLOR]




Thinking out loud to his companions, Ulrik says: "It would be convenient if he does, but does not explain his disapearance. The note was signed by a "Brian", we need to check if it's the same one. Maybe we can find a city ledger with Brian's signature, so we may compare it to the note we have. In my opinion, we should be very careful about who our allies are. Brian, and whoever is allied with, *may* be against us, and most importantly, against the townfolk. The mayor seems to be fond of Brian, so questionning his motives may not be well received."


----------



## Insight (May 28, 2009)

OOC: How do you guys want to approach this?  We could do it as a Skill Challenge if you wish (combining figuring out about Brian Thorvald as well as dealing with the note).


----------



## Erekose13 (May 28, 2009)

ooc: that could work, or just RPing it out. either works for me.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 29, 2009)

OOC:  Either way is fine, but rp may be quicker if you want that.


----------



## Lochness (May 29, 2009)

"At the same time seeing how the Mayor reacts to us questioning Brian might give us some answers..."

OOC: More partial to RPing it out


----------



## Friadoc (May 29, 2009)

OOC

I'm cool with role-playing it out, mixed with skill challenges for a mechanic, but I'm good with whatever works best for the group, too. Basically, I'm fairly easy, but I do like challenges, too.


----------



## Insight (Jun 3, 2009)

OOC: All right, let's handle this as a Skill Challenge.  It's going to be fairly loose since your group has a few things to accomplish.

State what it is you're trying to accomplish within say a 5min to 1hour period of time and then roll your skill check.  Multiple skill checks for the same skill will take a cumulative -1 penalty, so choose your skills wisely.  Roll all on Invisible Castle and link your result.  Otherwise, it counts as a failure.  Rolling a natural 20 counts as 2 successes.  If you want to use powers or feats during your skill check, that's fine.

This challenge will be 8 successes before 3 failures.  Basic DC will be 15 but certain actions may be +2/-2 to the DC.

GO!


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 7, 2009)

On their way to the mayor, Arjhan will stop to talk to a few people in the streets or in one of the small food establishments to get a sense of the latest news on the cult or on opinions of the mayor. He wants to be a bit more prepared during their negotiations before they meet face to face.

streetwise (1d20+8=17)


----------



## Insight (Jun 7, 2009)

Erekose13 said:


> On their way to the mayor, Arjhan will stop to talk to a few people in the streets or in one of the small food establishments to get a sense of the latest news on the cult or on opinions of the mayor. He wants to be a bit more prepared during their negotiations before they meet face to face.
> 
> streetwise (1d20+8=17)




"Har, that cult is up to no good.  Captured my nephew last week.  Turned his mind against his own family!  Now, he's one of THEM."

"Mayor Haylen?  His family has been with the town since it started.  Fine folk, I'd say!"

"The mayor runs this town like he owns it.  Well, he don't, I tell ya!  You ask me, the guilds are runnin' this town now.  Ask the blacksmith, or the guy running the river barges, or the banker, or the jeweler, or... well, any tradesman really.  They listen to the GUILDS first, then the politicians."

"Everyone knows the Blackstag Cult is up to something...  but what?  My money is on this town, Haylen's Ford.  I think they want something here.  I can't think of any other reason why they don't strike."

OOC: 1 Success!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 8, 2009)

Erevan tries to remember back to stories of the Cult.  Did people ever go missing from town and then show up allied with the Cult?  How long was Brian gone for after the attack?

[sblock=History 12(Nat one)]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2108217/
[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 11, 2009)

OOC

Hey, all, I've not had Iados make any rolls for this challenge since I was under the impression that he was staying behind, guarding the body...but, if I was wrong or if I am able to participate in the rolls while watching the body, then I'll participate.

Anyhow, off to PaizoCon in seven hours...fair warning, will be out of touch for at least 15 hours, as well as some Con madness.


----------



## Insight (Jun 11, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> Erevan tries to remember back to stories of the Cult.  Did people ever go missing from town and then show up allied with the Cult?  How long was Brian gone for after the attack?
> 
> [sblock=History 12(Nat one)]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2108217/
> [/sblock]




Erevan struggles to recall any useful piece of information regarding the Blackstag Cult or its influence in and around Haylen's Ford.

In terms of Brian's absence, are you asking about when you were ambushed, how long was he around in the background?

OOC: 1 Success, 1 Failure


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 11, 2009)

Ulrik will go about researching in the city library and town hall to see if he can find a legder or any document with a sample of Brian's writing (such as an act of sale, property deed, etc). The goal is to compare it to the note we have.


(not sure which check to use so I rolled these two):  History (+9): 13; Insight (+8): 25


----------



## Insight (Jun 11, 2009)

Steve Gorak said:


> Ulrik will go about researching in the city library and town hall to see if he can find a legder or any document with a sample of Brian's writing (such as an act of sale, property deed, etc). The goal is to compare it to the note we have.
> 
> 
> (not sure which check to use so I rolled these two):  History (+9): 13; Insight (+8): 25




OOC: Let's use the Insight check since it's better 

Ulrik pays a visit to the archives, which is a very musty place that time forgot.  After more than an hour of searching and review, Ulrik strikes paydirt!  One of the town deeds, one belonging to one Mr. Brian Thorvald, for his small cottage by the river, bears his signature.  Ulrik examines the document and it is without a doubt a match.

OOC: 2 Successes, 1 Failure


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 12, 2009)

Insight said:


> Ulrik examines the document and it is without a doubt a match.




Ulrik's eyes start to glow, his anger fueling the magical energy running through his veins. "He was leading us to our demise, but why?" he mutters to himself.

Ulrik will continue to research any possible ties between Thorvald and the cult (either religious, magical or business), and try to find any other cult-sympathiser or other business associates of Thorvald. He'll also look into why the cult would want "do-gooders", and if this is a requirement for a religious or arcane ritual.

Arcana (+ 9): 29 (natural 20, booya! ;-)
Religion (+ 9): 14
History (+ 9): 25
Insight (+ 8): 20 
Note: no -1 was applied for repeated used of the same skills.


----------



## Insight (Jun 12, 2009)

OOC: I'm going to let other players attempt a skill check before anyone can do something else.  If too much time passes, we will move things on to "Round Two".


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 17, 2009)

ooc: ready for rd2 when you are


----------



## Insight (Jun 17, 2009)

OOC: OK I must have forgotten that we lost a player.  Go ahead and make skill checks for round 2.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 19, 2009)

Insight said:


> OOC: OK I must have forgotten that we lost a player.  Go ahead and make skill checks for round 2.




OCC: OK, I'll just go with my recent post (same actions).


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 19, 2009)

Arjhan continues towards the mayor's residence seeking an audience. As he makes his presence known to the front staff he offers, "I'd like to see the mayor please." 

Once presented to the mayor, Arjhan intends to speak to him about Brian and the (still suspected) betrayal at the barge. He'll try to be diplomatic about it, but he is still angry at the events that took place.

Diplomacy w/Mayor (1d20+8=11)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 20, 2009)

Suspecting the treachery at work by Brian, Erevan joins Ulrik at the library.  "Did you find anything out?  I have nothing."  The warlord, scours books and compares what he knows to Ulrik's own knowledge, hoping that two heads are better than one.  Did they brainwash people with some strange rituals?

[sblock=Arcana]applied -1 for second use.  27.  Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 30, 2009)

Ulrik briefs Erevan on his findings. "We now know Brian was leading us to our demise. I don't know the mayor's involvement in this situation... The mayor  being aligned with the cult would explain why the town has not been directly attacked... Do you think the cult needs a fresh supply of "do gooders", and this is why they need the town?"

OCC: PING!!!


----------

